# Please give me your opinion!!!



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 12, 2021)

So as some people might know I'm getting a new potbelly pig. So I need your opinion on quite a few things. As some of you might also know I went to see what I thought would be my pig yesterday. So come to find out it wasn't she mixed two of the pigs up. Now I would get it but then ahe sent a picture of our piglet. The piglet has no white on the shoulders and black on the nose. This doesn't even look like the pictures she sent previously. Here are the pictures she sent previously and the pics of the pig she states is ours.





And here ia the piglet she is stating is ours: 


Do those look like the same pig???? I have a feeling she sent us pics previously of the pig we saw yesterday. And for refference here is pictures of the other pig (witch is already reserved already btw):




What I need your opinion on is do I have the right to be mad? And I am going to go see our actual piglet Friday. So if I don't like him I was going to ask to get one of the speckled piglets for the smae price as him. Btw he is $250 and the speckled ones are $300. I also wanted to add we already put a $50 down payment down on the piglet. So I was wondering if that sounded fair. I want an outside opinion because I am pretty pissed and upset. Just give me your honest opinion please!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 12, 2021)

Honestly to me it looks like the same piglet. One picture shows a white marking on shoulder and the other that doesnt is the other shoulder i could be wrong but the other issues is one set clear and the other is blurry. Honestly if you get there and its not the piglet try to be calm. It could be she sent the wrong picture or she could have gotten mixed up piglets. But my question is that a normal price for a potbelly in your area in mine they go for 50$ or less.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like the same pig to me too.


----------



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 12, 2021)

Here is another picture where you can clearly see that he doesn't have any white on either side of him.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 12, 2021)

Not only white on shoulders BUT....a fully white / pink nose and other has upper half of nose black, lower white.  *Different pig*.  Simple.    Even seller knows that...

So, same sex?   😁 That would be funny.

I would suggest another at no price increase or deposit back and walk.  She knows!  Just trying to sell them all and screwed up.   There's always another pig for sale.
  Watched some Juliana's go for $15 each at auction this past weekend.


----------



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Not only white on shoulders BUT....a fully white / pink nose and other has upper half of nose black, lower white.  *Different pig*.  Simple.    Even seller knows that...
> 
> So, same sex?   😁 That would be funny.
> 
> ...


I have been to quite a few auctions without finding a potbelly. So I decided to just buy one full price. I'm going to go look at one she still has available. If I don't like him then I'm going to ask if I can have a speckled one for the same $250 price. I feel like the one that is available is a bit expensive. He is the smallest obviously the runt. And the mother is a rescue so not alot of info on the father or the moms health history. But I just decided to get one, since I have been looking a long time. She is selling the black and white ones like the ones pictured above at $250, the "tri-colored" ones at $350 (there just white with black polka dots, and some brassy color at some spots), and polka dotted ones at $300.


----------



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Not only white on shoulders BUT....a fully white / pink nose and other has upper half of nose black, lower white.  *Different pig*.  Simple.    Even seller knows that...
> 
> So, same sex?   😁 That would be funny.
> 
> ...


I have been to quite a few auctions without finding a potbelly. So I decided to just buy one full price. I'm going to go look at one she still has available. If I don't like him then I'm going to ask if I can have a speckled one for the same $250 price. I feel like the one that is available is a bit expensive. He is the smallest obviously the runt. And the mother is a rescue so not alot of info on the father or the moms health history. But I just decided to get one, since I have been looking a long time. She is selling the black and white ones like the ones pictured above at $250, the "tri-colored" ones at $350 (there just white with black polka dots, and some brassy color at some spots), and polka dotted ones at $300.


----------



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 12, 2021)

Piggly Wiggly 🐖 said:


> I have been to quite a few auctions without finding a potbelly. So I decided to just buy one full price. I'm going to go look at one she still has available. If I don't like him then I'm going to ask if I can have a speckled one for the same $250 price. I feel like the one that is available is a bit expensive. He is the smallest obviously the runt. And the mother is a rescue so not alot of info on the father or the moms health history. But I just decided to get one, since I have been looking a long time. She is selling the black and white ones like the ones pictured above at $250, the "tri-colored" ones at $350 (there just white with black polka dots, and some brassy color at some spots), and polka dotted ones at $300.


And yes they are both males.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

Definitely different pigs, as Mini pointed out you can easily tell by the noses alone. My personal opinion is I would ask for a refund and walk away, of course I would never pay that price for a potbelly let alone a rescued potbelly's piglets with unknown father. These are not quality carfeully bred pet pigs these are most likely mutts she is trying to make a quick buck on.

Not saying she is a bad person but just the pricing alone indicates she is after money. We got our original 2 speckled/spotted julianna piglets for $25...for two! Pot belly pigs are given away free here pretty often, mini pigs are often found for under $50. Have you tried looking on craigslist or FB for a breeding in your area one who is actually breeding pet pigs on purpose?

If you decide to stick with it and get a piglet from this lady, why should she give you a piglet she could make more money on because she sent the wrong picture of a black one? I mean that logic makes no sense to me. What does make sense to me is either you get the piglet you saw in person when you visited or you get the other black one she sent pics of.   

As mentioned I wouldnt be buying any of them but thats my personal choice.


----------



## Piggly Wiggly 🐖 (Jul 13, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Definitely different pigs, as Mini pointed out you can easily tell by the noses alone. My personal opinion is I would ask for a refund and walk away, of course I would never pay that price for a potbelly let alone a rescued potbelly's piglets with unknown father. These are not quality carfeully bred pet pigs these are most likely mutts she is trying to make a quick buck on.
> 
> Not saying she is a bad person but just the pricing alone indicates she is after money. We got our original 2 speckled/spotted julianna piglets for $25...for two! Pot belly pigs are given away free here pretty often, mini pigs are often found for under $50. Have you tried looking on craigslist or FB for a breeding in your area one who is actually breeding pet pigs on purpose?
> 
> ...


As I mentionex before I have looked at other places. I have been looking gor over a year. I live in the upstate NY area. They are going for so much because people want them but not alot of prople sell them. I have been to many auctions and I have been looking on FB. I actually found him there. I don't know if anyone knows of anyone in my area that sells potbellies, but I can't gind anyone. I had a potbelly quite a few years ago and I got her for $90. I just have been looking for a long time so when I saw him I jumped on the opportunity. If somthing else comes up for cheaper than I'll go with that option but I havnt. I originally had somone that was selling piglets for $150 but my piglet I was supposed to get died. So I don't know.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

If that is the rate in your area that is the rate. Kind of how it is and if it is something you want you dont have a lot of choice in that part.


----------



## Finnie (Jul 13, 2021)

My thoughts are, that if you feel pissed off at this breeder, then you should run, not walk, away. Even without your deposit if necessary. You’re losing way more than $50 by buying such an overpriced piglet. And if you are getting red flags that you ignore, it’s possible that you could wind up with a lot more expense and heartache.

It doesn’t hurt to go and look at the actual piglet that is reserved for you, or any of the other ones that are available. If you have no reservations about the breeder after that, then you could buy whichever piglet you like best.

If you want to negotiate a lower price, play that by ear. They do sound overpriced, but if those are the prices she’s getting for her pigs, then I wouldn’t expect her to budge much. Negotiate in a friendly manner. I don’t think her photo error is grounds for her “owing” you a discount. If you just get dishonest vibes from her and don’t trust her, then don’t buy any pig from her. Period.


----------



## Finnie (Jul 13, 2021)

Piggly Wiggly 🐖 said:


> Update:
> I saw him today, and let me tell you he was sooo sweet! The lady got him for us and let me hold him. When she picked him up he squealed a little, it wasn't even a squealing scream. When I held him he kept nudging my neck with his nose, scooting himself up to get closer to me, and he loved being pet. I'll keep you updated I'll be getting him in a week or so. The lady was also very nice, she answered all my questions (including what food I should give him), and when she heard we were goibg to harness train him she offered to try her best to train him. Oh and she asked for a name and said she would start calling him that. Btw I decided on the name Dozer! I'm so excited! 😁


This is a quote from your other thread. I just saw it now, and hadn’t seen it before I posted my above post in this thread.

Now I’m thinking she sounds like an ideal breeder, and maybe there isn’t any reason to mistrust her other than she had a mixup. 🤷🏼‍♀️ I hope everything works out well for you and for the piggies.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2021)

Did you get your pig?


----------

